# Rhinestone transfers on top of screenprinting?



## sandy40204 (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there a special ink needed to be certain that rhinestone heat transfer will stick?

I have been told not to use my standard plastisol inks with rhinestone heat transfers because they will not successfully adhere!?!?!

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If that is the case you would probably need to print with waterbased inks.

not too sure though. Possible to keep the area where the stones will be empty of ink?


----------



## sandy40204 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Richard:

Thanks for the reply. We have used a lot of rhinestone transfers that appply directly to the garment, with screenprinting strategically desgined around the stones, but I have one client challenging me to figure out a way to stone on top of the screenprinting. I was hoping this forum would be able to give me definitive answers! I have seen it done, so I KNOW it can be done?!?!?!!?


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We have done lots of items with screenprint and crystals. We once did 1500 pieces in which we had to lay a precise cut extra strength teflon sheet over the screen printed part. Worked like a charm. The larger the crystal, the easier it is to keep the heat from the ink (the height of the crystal acts as a bridge to keep the heat from touching the ink). Another more tedious option is to use a professional hotfix applicator to apply each crystal.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have placed stones over stock transfers, water based ink, vinyl,, ect, the only issue that someone would tell you that would be if your ink broke down the glue on the back for some reason,? hummm weird


----------

